# binario firefox-aurora no detecta icedtea,flash[solucionado]

## papu

he puesto el firefox aurora siguiento esta guia http://tutorialforlinux.com/2013/04/24/linux-gentoo-2012-kde4-x8664-howto-install-firefox-aurora/   pero no me pilla los plugins de  icedtea y flash.

he creado /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/plugins/ con los enlaces a esos plugins pero tampoco los detecta el firefox-aurora.

 *Quote:*   

> ls -la  /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/plugins/
> 
> total 8
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 enric enric 4096 28 feb 13:00 .
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -la /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/
> 
> total 89172
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 10 enric enric     4096 28 feb 13:07 .
> ...

 

¿hago algo mal?

¿quizás tenga que ver con que los compilados .so de esos plugins  de mi sistema no sea compatible con los binarios genericos de https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-aurora/?

fuera de eso el firefox-aurora  va perfectamente pero sin la detección de los susodichos .so

 :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Para flashplayer prueba a copiar en lugar de enlazar.

```
# cp -i /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/plugins/
```

----------

## papu

tampoco funciona   ¿debería no? la manera de hacerlo es la correcta supongo

----------

## quilosaq

 *papu wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> he creado /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/plugins/ con los enlaces a esos plugins pero tampoco los detecta el firefox-aurora.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Creo que directorio correcto para los plugins sería:  *Quote:*   

> /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/browser/plugins/

 

Seguramente funcionará tanto con enlaces como con archivos copiados en él.

----------

## papu

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   ...
> 
> he creado /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/plugins/ con los enlaces a esos plugins pero tampoco los detecta el firefox-aurora.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

asi es amigo ahora funciona perfecto, mira que lo había pensado justo al instalar el binario pero luego lo olvidé, el firefox-aurora va de maravilla por cierto, es mas creo que se actualiza automaticmente el binario o eso me parecio ver... si si he comprobado los archiovos del /opt/firefox/firefox-aurora/browser/y efectivamente estan a dia de hoy almenos los executables y los .so 

bestial   :Shocked: 

----------

